# Halloween Night Outside Cemetery



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Wanted to say HAPPY HALLOWEEN to everyone here. Below are the pictures I took last night with the fog machine on and the extra Monster I bought which was a huge hit, If there is anything you buy for next year it has to be one of these 12ft high monsters! People Loved it!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks Great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The shadow of the creature up the front of the house is such a great effect.


----------

